# GE French door fridge water leak?



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

It could be a defrost drain hose stoppage. Access through the back. Videos explain it better than I can.


----------



## jetdoc3037 (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome Tizzer!!!! Will check that route out in the morning....


----------



## jetdoc3037 (Jul 20, 2016)

My setup seems different...there is a pan on the bottom but not that type of drain line...there are two on either side and they feed into a plastic piece that goes up into the fridge....the two hoses that are exposed are very pliable and are not clogged. There is some water in the pan as well...a little bit.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, model numbers change all the time but the principal is the same. Either the line is clogged or the hole to the line is clogged. We have single door fridges where I work and when water leaks onto the floor, it's one or the other. Can't help you much with double door units.

Read this and see what you think.
http://dave.spalla.com/?p=2339


----------

